# NJ bike show or swap meet?



## marlon1211 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey Guys any upcoming swap meet or bike show in the NJ or surrounding area?  Too bad not a lot much going in my neck of the woods.. lol


----------



## AndyA (Apr 12, 2022)

Cousin Marlon:
As a Jerseyan, I share your disappointment. Used to be meets in Asbury Park, Hightstown, and Tuckerton, but nothing on the calendar as yet. Closest looks like the New York Bike Jumble in Park Slope, Brooklyn on May 7.


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2022)

Check out the East coast swap meets thread on this forum. In May we have a double header in Trexlertown & Tuckertown, Pa. Not too far out of New Jersey on I78.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 23, 2022)

Go to Kutztown PA may 13,14,15 that’s where most of the east coast crowd will be


----------

